# OK...I Can't Get This Watch Off My Wrist



## Trandy

I bought an Apple Watch on a whim.....got a good price on a used one....I thought it would be fun to dink with for a bit....and then maybe flip it.

One problem though: I love it.

I have been in the watch "game" for a while and have a good-sized collection....never in a million years would I have thought that I would like my AW so much....it's very useful....and it's _fun.

_I bought one of the G-Shock looking cases and some straps adapters...the adapters don't allow a lot of room between the spring bar and the body of the adapter so I'm somewhat limited....but I did find a couple of straps that will fit just fine.

I've had it on my wrist for 12 days _straight_...in the past I never wore the same watch even two days in a row.

So now the question is: Do I start selling my other watches....or will this wear off after a few weeks?


----------



## Prdrers

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

I wouldn't sell out yet. The feeling may wear off. If not, the trend may change, at which point you'll want your "old school" watches, lol. But if you enjoy it, wear it. Isn't enjoyment from wearing a watch what it's really all about anyway?


----------



## zetaplus93

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

I also had the same reaction when I got my AW a year ago where I wore it for over 2 weeks while on vacation. Extremely useful tool, and pretty good looking to boot.

Enjoy OP! And sometimes a change of straps will make it seem like a new watch should you get tired of the look a few weeks/months down the line.


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

I would not vsell any. In Time you may go to a new rotation of your watches, with the AW in it.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

I've been wearing my Rado for the past five days instead of my AW. I wanted to try to change my routine a bit, and I also wanted to check the Rado movement's accuracy.

I've repeatedly tried to check my Rado for the outside temperature, messages from my wife, any VIP emails, messages from Slack, etc -- and those are just during waking hours. Every night, I still wear my AW into bed and use it as my morning alarm.

I think I've spent enough days with the Rado to get some accuracy results. I'm going back to the AW by the end of the week.


----------



## scentedlead

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*



Trandy said:


> So now the question is: Do I start selling my other watches....or will this wear off after a few weeks?


I think selling off watches is a sad thing-but I'm the type to buy to own and not to flip.

But I will say, I wear my AW almost 24/7 and it has massively stopped my itch to buy watches. That said, I still would like add a decent sports watch (like a G-Shock) and a decent dress watch . . . eventually. Although knowing me, if I ever get the AW Hermès, I'll prolly use that as a dress watch. As for the G-Shock, if you can make an AW as water resistant and hammer resistant as a G-Shock, let me know.


----------



## DougFNJ

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

This is a great post. Apple Watch has definitely changed the way I look at my watch collection. My verdict became a large sell off. Not all, but I had been wearing the Apple Watch constantly. Recently I purchased an Omega Seamster Ceramic that I have been wearing a lot and wearing the Apple Watch for sleep and exercise. I know ultimately it will go back to a daily wear. I still keep looking at my wrist for notifications and weather lol.


----------



## scentedlead

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*



DougFNJ said:


> I know ultimately it will go back to a daily wear. I still keep looking at my wrist for notifications and weather lol.


My turning point was when, for a cousin's wedding, I wore another watch. On the way to the chapel, I stopped at Starbucks and realized, "Wait a sec. I have to pull out my phone to see how much left I have in my Starbucks account. And I have to keep my phone out to pay for this latte."

That had never been an annoyance ever, until I got an AW.

When the next AW comes out, I am not selling my old one. The new one will be for everyday wear, and the old one will be for sleep and fitness tracking. Though ideally, I'd have three-one for sleep tracking, one for fitness, one for everyday.


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

Msybe a new thread is needed: have you sold off any watches since you bought the AW 1?


----------



## Trandy

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

I was pretty much joking about a big watch sell off....I currently have over 50 and I like each and every one for different reasons.

However since acquiring the AW my views on my collection have started to change quite a bit.

I did wear a different watch one afternoon and I also found myself wanting to check texts, email, etc.

That tells me just how much I'm taken with the AW.


----------



## MSU_bob

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

My experience is pretty much the same as others here. I got an AW in April and haven't worn any of my other watches since. I find it to be a really useful information portal.

Bob


----------



## CarguyCO

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

My simple solution....we have two wrists yes?


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*



CarguyCO said:


> My simple solution....we have two wrists yes?
> 
> View attachment 8499466


I really do also want to wear both my AW and my others watches together but having a watch on each wrist seems weird.


----------



## scentedlead

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*



Snoweagle said:


> I really do also want to wear both my AW and my others watches together but having a watch on each wrist seems weird.


The reason it's weird is because it's redundant. Why wear a uni-tasking timepiece when you're already wearing a multi-tasking timepiece? There's a reason screenless Fitbits have taken off-if it doesn't tell the time, then it's multi-tasking bracelet necessitating a watch for the time.

What you want is something with the features of the AW, but not on your wrist. But where on your body would you put it and still get the heart tracking features yet still be convenient to read messages?

When the AW was a rumor, Tim Cook said that "the wrist is interesting." You raise your wrist, and the device is in position to be used. You lower your wrist, and you've put away the device. Very few things are easier than that.


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*



scentedlead said:


> The reason it's weird is because it's redundant. Why wear a uni-tasking timepiece when you're already wearing a multi-tasking timepiece? There's a reason screenless Fitbits have taken off-if it doesn't tell the time, then it's multi-tasking bracelet necessitating a watch for the time.
> 
> What you want is something with the features of the AW, but not on your wrist. But where on your body would you put it and still get the heart tracking features yet still be convenient to read messages?
> 
> When the AW was a rumor, Tim Cook said that "the wrist is interesting." You raise your wrist, and the device is in position to be used. You lower your wrist, and you've put away the device. Very few things are easier than that.


Something like the AW operating as just a health tracker/receiving notifications while the standard mechanical as a watch. Because sometimes I want to wear both but the AW just being a low profile fitbit.

So for now it's either AW or my mechanicals. Wearing both might just invite unnecessary attention.


----------



## CarguyCO

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

I hear about it being "weird" from strangers about once a month....I hear about it from colleagues every day.
I don't really care...I like my mechanicals and I like my AW...so I wear them both.


----------



## Snoweagle

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*



CarguyCO said:


> I hear about it being "weird" from strangers about once a month....I hear about it from colleagues every day.
> I don't really care...I like my mechanicals and I like my AW...so I wear them both.


Wish I could be like you, but I just can't bring myself to wearing both. My wife will be the first to comment.


----------



## Showmecw

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

I'm currently in the same boat. My collection is collecting dust. I have worn my AW for over a year now. Sell off to come soon.


----------



## kevtherev

After a week with my AW I'm starting to feel the same way. I put on my Steinhart Nav B-Uhr yesterday and while it's a beautiful watch, I'm finding that I really enjoy the practicality of the AW and miss it when I don't have it on. I also like the ability to change out bands. Ordered 6 from Clockwork Synergy today (50% off July 4th sale).


----------



## kevtherev

As a follow-up to my previous post, here's an update: I decided to wear some of my mechanicals for 3 days and after those 3 days were up, I realized that I didn't miss the Apple Watch at all.

First off, I'm a big fan of Apple products. I own an iMac, a Macbook Air, an iPad, and an iPhone, and I use them all very regularly. However, in the end, I just didn't find the Apple Watch all that useful. Every time I wanted to check the time, I had to make a motion with my hand and arm, and often it didn't wake up the watch. And so I'd have to do it a bit more violently. After awhile, that seems kind of silly. The exercise tracking was kind of cool, but I already work out each day, so I really don't need to know how many steps I've taken or how many hours I've stood throughout the day. All of the face options were just kind of blah to me. Having the temperature on my wrist was somewhat helpful, but I live in California. How much weather variation is there really going to be here? I thought Apple Pay would be cool, but I didn't really see how it was any faster than just grabbing my phone. In fact, it may be a bit faster (at least for me) to use the iPhone for Apple Pay. The one thing that I thought would be cool were the notifications, but after using the Apple Watch for 10 days (and then taking a break from it for a few days), I realized that there wasn't anything that crucial that I needed to be notified about. During a meeting, I received a notification and when I looked at my watch quickly to see what it was, the person asked me "Do you need to go? Are you late for another meeting?" So it seemed somewhat rude to look at my watch for notifications when I was with someone. The need to charge the watch every night was not at all a deal-breaker for me. I don't wear a watch to bed anyway, so no big deal.

Perhaps there are many people who benefit greatly from the Apple Watch. And I don't doubt that. But in the end, it just didn't do much for me. And on top of it all, I just don't find it that attractive. So I sold it and am putting the money toward purchasing a new mechanical.


----------



## BarracksSi

kevtherev said:


> Having the temperature on my wrist was somewhat helpful, but I live in California. How much weather variation is there really going to be here?


  True, true.

Apart from my week-long stint with my Rado (posted earlier in this thread), I keep going back to my AW. I kinda miss the variety I had with my other watches, though. I suppose I should get another strap or bracelet to scratch that itch.

The only times I didn't miss my AW was when I was at my computer all day long. iCloud notifications, including texts, come up on my MB Pro, so it's not like I became disconnected by not wearing the AW.

But, I still wear it all the time when I need to get navigation directions (my car predates "infotainment systems", and the watch is fantastic for showing turns... and I _dread_ the day I have to buy a new car with an in-dash display), and I'm happy to not have my phone in hand all the time anymore.

I'll keep my other watches, though. Once in a while, I'd rather just disconnect completely.


----------



## kevtherev

BarracksSi said:


> True, true.
> 
> Apart from my week-long stint with my Rado (posted earlier in this thread), I keep going back to my AW. I kinda miss the variety I had with my other watches, though. I suppose I should get another strap or bracelet to scratch that itch.
> 
> The only times I didn't miss my AW was when I was at my computer all day long. iCloud notifications, including texts, come up on my MB Pro, so it's not like I became disconnected by not wearing the AW.
> 
> But, I still wear it all the time when I need to get navigation directions (my car predates "infotainment systems", and the watch is fantastic for showing turns... and I _dread_ the day I have to buy a new car with an in-dash display), and I'm happy to not have my phone in hand all the time anymore.
> 
> I'll keep my other watches, though. Once in a while, I'd rather just disconnect completely.


And that's probably why I didn't find the AW all that satisfying. I'm working in my office for the most part and any text or email that I get comes to my iMac and to my iPhone (or, if I'm using it, to my Macbook Air). No real need to have a 3rd/4th device receiving those things. Maybe down the road there will be some additions to the AW that pull me back in, but for now, I'm satisfied with my mechanicals.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

A lot of friends and I have loved our Apple Watches for a time. But for many of us, myself included, that time ended after 6-12 months. It's great at first, but the sluggishness, bugginess, and inconsistency grate on everyone after a while.

Whether it sticks for you depends on what's more important to you: notifications and activity tracking, or time-checking and great looks.

If you're a busy and/or physically active person who wants an activity-tracking wrist computer that shows notifications, the Apple Watch is really the best at that right now. But it's really mediocre at best for checking the time (due mostly to the screen-turning-on delay and inconsistency in recognizing the wrist-raise gesture), and it just doesn't make me *feel* great the way a nice mechanical watch does.

So maybe wait a year before deciding whether to sell your other watches.


----------



## BarracksSi

Or wait until watchOS 3 is released in the fall.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

BarracksSi said:


> Or wait until watchOS 3 is released in the fall.


Been testing watchOS 3 since WWDC. It's much better for app launching (at least for those configured as complications), but doesn't address the fundamental sluggishness of common actions, delay in showing the time, or inconsistencies in wrist-raise detection.

In short, watchOS 3 makes the Apple Watch much better if you already liked the Apple Watch a lot. But if you preferred traditional watches to date, watchOS 3 likely won't sway you.


----------



## scentedlead

kevtherev said:


> As a follow-up to my previous post, here's an update: I decided to wear some of my mechanicals for 3 days and after those 3 days were up, I realized that I didn't miss the Apple Watch at all.
> 
> First off, I'm a big fan of Apple products. I own an iMac, a Macbook Air, an iPad, and an iPhone, and I use them all very regularly. However, in the end, I just didn't find the Apple Watch all that useful. Every time I wanted to check the time, I had to make a motion with my hand and arm, and often it didn't wake up the watch. And so I'd have to do it a bit more violently. After awhile, that seems kind of silly. The exercise tracking was kind of cool, but I already work out each day, so I really don't need to know how many steps I've taken or how many hours I've stood throughout the day. All of the face options were just kind of blah to me. Having the temperature on my wrist was somewhat helpful, but I live in California. How much weather variation is there really going to be here? I thought Apple Pay would be cool, but I didn't really see how it was any faster than just grabbing my phone. In fact, it may be a bit faster (at least for me) to use the iPhone for Apple Pay. The one thing that I thought would be cool were the notifications, but after using the Apple Watch for 10 days (and then taking a break from it for a few days), I realized that there wasn't anything that crucial that I needed to be notified about. During a meeting, I received a notification and when I looked at my watch quickly to see what it was, the person asked me "Do you need to go? Are you late for another meeting?" So it seemed somewhat rude to look at my watch for notifications when I was with someone. The need to charge the watch every night was not at all a deal-breaker for me. I don't wear a watch to bed anyway, so no big deal.
> 
> Perhaps there are many people who benefit greatly from the Apple Watch. And I don't doubt that. But in the end, it just didn't do much for me. And on top of it all, I just don't find it that attractive. So I sold it and am putting the money toward purchasing a new mechanical.


Come to the coast and its micro-climates. One July day, I told my friend, "It's such a beautiful, sunny day; what should I do?" and they said, "Wait, it's sunny where you are? I'm freezing in the fog." We live two miles apart. There are a lot of moments when I wonder, "Is it really this hot/cold? Or am I imagining things?"

"Wake Screen on Wrist Raise" has actually worked consistently for me. Most times, a slight turn of my wrist turns it on. Usually a 45° turn of the wrist turns on the screen. I think the trick is to get it to think it's facing up under or up toward your face.

Now, how long it takes the screen to turn on is a different matter. Sometimes it's instant. Sometimes, it takes a few more moments than I want it to. But I spent $400 on this thing, I can wait a few moments for the time-even if I wish I didn't have to. Although, I realize that for $400, people want a thing that doesn't make them wait a few moments.

Ironically, it turns on too frequently at night when I'm sleeping and I turn off Wake Screen on Wrist Raise before going to bed.

The only notifications I care about are SMS and Tumblr-everything else is turned off. Annoyingly, the watch doesn't tap me when I get a note from Tumblr, so how quickly I respond to that depends on how frequently I check the time and see a Tumblr note instead.

My mom never drove and my dad's doctor doesn't want him driving anymore, so they often call me for that, and in their car, the *iPod* connector (and attached iPhone converter) is inside the glovebox. I'm not going to reach for a phone in a closed glovebox just to see where my next exit is or to skip a song. There are few things the AW does that I *need* on my wrist but, for Maps and Pandora, having those apps on my wrist when I drive them around is why I won't part with my watch. That car they bought 10 years ago is the car they'll have until they die so I'm putting up with it for a while.

Like I said, there are few things that I *need* on my wrist. When I'm sitting at a desk surrounded a computer, a tablet, and a phone, there really is no need for a smartwatch at all. But I really like it for when I'm out and about.


----------



## Phil2

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

No doubts!! This is a stunning beauty piece if i should own one it would probably be sleeping on my wrist all day.


----------



## Lewiston

After the initial fascination wore off it was removed from my daily rotation and is worn only while exercising.


----------



## Sxgt

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*

This thread makes me think I might have to reconsider an AW. I think the thing stopping me is the battery life. I take my watches off at night, but I hate thinking I am tied to charging it nightly.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*



Sxgt said:


> This thread makes me think I might have to reconsider an AW. I think the thing stopping me is the battery life. I take my watches off at night, but I hate thinking I am tied to charging it nightly.


Definitely something to consider. The Apple Watch's battery is good enough to get through most days with plenty to spare (at least on the 42mm model), but not enough to make it through the *next* day.

If you're using an Apple Watch, it must be charged every night. And if you travel with it, you're bringing that special charging cable (that nothing else uses) and finding a second plug every night.

Apple is likely to improve the hardware significantly over time, but it's very unlikely that it will ever have substantially more than one day of battery life. That's not how Apple does things: they'll use power-efficiency advances to make it thinner and faster, not to dramatically extend battery life.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: OK...I Can't get This Watch Off My Wrist*



UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Definitely something to consider. The Apple Watch's battery is good enough to get through most days with plenty to spare (at least on the 42mm model), but not enough to make it through the *next* day.
> 
> If you're using an Apple Watch, it must be charged every night. And if you travel with it, you're bringing that special charging cable (that nothing else uses) and finding a second plug every night.


These are true, although it charges pretty quickly. It doesn't need to sit on a charger overnight, as I wear mine into bed and use its alarm to tap me on my wrist and wake me up.

But, when I travel, even though I always take my laptop and phone (which gives me plenty of USB sockets for charging things), I still take another watch in my bag.


----------



## gafi

M

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## scentedlead

Doing the dishes by hand and the evening shower are enough time to get my watch charged or mostly charged most evenings. It’s only on heavy use days when the battery is mostly drained that I need more time. But I don’t remember ever needing more than two hours to charge my watch.


----------



## ronalddheld

scentedlead said:


> Doing the dishes by hand and the evening shower are enough time to get my watch charged or mostly charged most evenings. It's only on heavy use days when the battery is mostly drained that I need more time. But I don't remember ever needing more than two hours to charge my watch.


Two hours to charge at what initial level of charge?


----------



## scentedlead

ronalddheld said:


> Two hours to charge at what initial level of charge?


From 0% - 100% has never taken more than two hours. I don't know exactly how long it takes to charge-I've never timed it-but I've always been able to wear my watch to bed and then the next day.

Yes, at 0% or near zero for when I've been checking Pandora and running Maps all day long. But considering it hits 0% between 8 p.m. and 9 p.m., I'd say that's a good run for the battery.


----------



## heatharnold

Mine has been at 11% and charged in less than an hour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taerid

I like my AW too, but I can't say that I'd wear it every day. After a while, I'd say you'd want to wear a mechanical every now and then.


----------



## way1

CarguyCO said:


> My simple solution....we have two wrists yes?
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8499466&d=1466432996"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Problem solved,it doesn't look weird to most people, honestly I don't really care.


----------



## ronalddheld

I wonder if anyone has taien a scientific poll on how people feel when seeing a watch on each wrist.


----------



## ccm123

Looks great!


----------



## auc2infinity

way1 said:


> Problem solved,it doesn't look weird to most people, honestly I don't really care.


Same here. Especially when it rave and go through airports hate taking out my wallet to pay for stuff. So much easier to use the AW for payment and boarding cards.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

